# to FOS or not to FOS?



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

http://www.natren.com/pages/healthyliving/beware.html I had heard some good word-of-mouth comments about Healthy Trinity by Natren. While researching their website, I came across the above link. Any thoughts?


----------

